# Drivers with big new cars



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I see a number of delivery drivers with relatively big and new cars. 

I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg. And with all the cherry picking I do, I still don't feel I make a lot a lot after expenses.

So do those drivers know something I don't? Or are they blissfully unaware that their expensive vehicles are depreciating quickly and getting run into the ground?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I see a number of delivery drivers with cars bigger and newer than mine. Like almost new SUV's and the like.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg. And with all the cherry picking I do, I still don't feel I make a lot a lot after expenses.
> 
> So do those drivers know something I don't? Or are they blissfully unaware that their expensive vehicles are depreciating quickly and getting run into the ground?


Not to mention the gas. And now that you mention it, we are talking monsters, where they pull up next to me to pick up orders that I rejected, like $3.50 for 8 miles. I know they pick up deliveries because from the parking lot I can see the two distinct areas where this restaurant has delivery pickups and customer pickups through the window. You can't pick up a delivery. It has to be handed to you. On a side note, I don't understand how they think delivery drivers will rip off the orders, but not the customer pick ups.
And as I look next to me, I am basically eye level with their tires. Can't imagine how they make any money.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Many of them are most likely doing this as a side hustle to pay the payment on the vehicle and the insurance.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

When you see divers doing delivery in cars that don't make since it's a sign of a recession. I saw a Lexus SUV doing dominoes the other day


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Trucks. I see trucks all the time. And here I am, trurning my heat off in my Prius…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Trucks. I see trucks all the time. And here I am, trurning my heat off in my Prius…


I must admit though that with the upcoming storm named Elliott, they will probably be able to go where no Mazda has gone before!   
And they will be pulling in those Promos, while I am sitting at home...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ambiguous said:


> When you see divers doing delivery in cars that don't make since it's a sign of a recession. I saw a Lexus SUV doing dominoes the other day


I remember, in 2008, older women, meaning not teenies borrowing their parents' car getting our of Lexus wearing their McDonalds outfits.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Lots of SUVs, trucks and also clunkers in my region. Even saw a guy driving a huge 90K + Mercedes picking up a DD order last week.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I must admit though that with the upcoming storm named Elliott, they will probably be able to go where no Mazda has gone before!
> And they will be pulling in those Promos, while I am sitting at home...


This was me a few weeks ago, OUT OF THE BLUE stressing out on whether I should get snow tires for the first time in my life. And a few days ago, tossing snow pants out of my cart where I put them on a whim.

See what I mean when I write about my intuition? It’s uncanny. I always regret it when I don’t follow it. ALWAYS.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> I see a number of delivery drivers with relatively big and new cars.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg. And with all the cherry picking I do, I still don't feel I make a lot a lot after expenses.
> 
> So do those drivers know something I don't? Or are they blissfully unaware that their expensive vehicles are depreciating quickly and getting run into the ground?


Could be hobbyist drivers who just like to get out of the house and thus not be sitting on the sofa with the wife/husband watching documentaries. Are they mostly senior drivers?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Trucks. I see trucks all the time. And here I am, trurning my heat off in my Prius…


Heat in a car with a gas/diesel engine is almost always free heat. 60% of the fuel burned in a combustion engine ends up as waste heat that, if you don't direct it into the car's cabin, just gets transferred out to the outside air by the car's radiator. 

Sometimes the media articles etc say to turn the heat off in a car to save money, but that's only true in an electric-only vehicle.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I see a number of delivery drivers with relatively big and new cars.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg. And with all the cherry picking I do, I still don't feel I make a lot a lot after expenses.
> 
> So do those drivers know something I don't? Or are they blissfully unaware that their expensive vehicles are depreciating quickly and getting run into the ground?


Some of those cars could rentals.

It's also possible that thanks to scamming they can afford to buy nice new cars.

Look up what's been occurring with scammers using bots and other hacks to steal high-paying Instacart orders and tell me that the same thing couldn't be occurring with UE and DD.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Not to mention the gas. And now that you mention it, we are talking monsters, where they pull up next to me to pick up orders that I rejected, like $3.50 for 8 miles. I know they pick up deliveries because from the parking lot I can see the two distinct areas where this restaurant has delivery pickups and customer pickups through the window. You can't pick up a delivery. It has to be handed to you. On a side note, I don't understand how they think delivery drivers will rip off the orders, but not the customer pick ups.
> And as I look next to me, I am basically eye level with their tires. Can't imagine how they make any money.


That's the thing. I can see some argument for a newer small car for deliver. More money upfront, but less on repairs. But it's hard to understand how a new, high MSRP, guzzler can be profitable.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

I maybe do a UE delivery once in a blue moon, 2-3 times a month if that and I use a Sahara 4 dr, 428i or 335i, whatever mood I'm in.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And here I am, trurning my heat off in my Prius…


One good thing about driving daylight hours during the winter, is that on most days, if you have the heat on while driving, the sun will keep the car from getting cold while waiting between pings.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

DRUGS. Plausible deniability.

Oder it extra spicey. 😉


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's the 'employee mentality' vs the 'own your own business, and calculate expenses mentality'.

noobs gonna noob


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> One good thing about driving daylight hours during the winter, is that on most days, if you have the heat on while driving, the sun will keep the car from getting cold while waiting between pings.


+1

solar powered heater ftw : P

My Prius has 11 windows...so...It could be 40 outside, but inside the car it's 80.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> +1
> 
> solar powered heater ftw : P
> 
> My Prius has 11 windows...so...It could be 40 outside, but inside the car it's 80.


11? Oh, you’re counting the tiny ones. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I maybe do a UE delivery once in a blue moon, 2-3 times a month if that and I use a Sahara 4 dr, 428i or 335i, whatever mood I'm in.


Not the copter? You’re such a peasant!


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not the copter? You’re such a peasant!


Almost bought one but the maintenance log was incomplete.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

With college kids you never know man.

Even in the army I knew quite a few people who had cars that their parents gave them as hand me downs. I'm assuming college is the same way.

Sure there was exactly what you would expect, used pickups and hondas. But in the first day of basic training this girl showed up in a fricken Mercedes Benz and the car got secured for 10 weeks of basic.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> 11? Oh, you’re counting the tiny ones. 😂


they all become thermal conductors in sunlight


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> That's the thing. I can see some argument for a newer small car for deliver. More money upfront, but less on repairs. But it's hard to understand how a new, high MSRP, guzzler can be profitable.


You will be shocked to know that the engines of today are nothing like the engines of yesteryear… when I use a Chevy Silverado pick up truck, it costs me $20-25 day for gas at current prices to pretty much run at least 6 to 8 hours (local of course)… this grosses $125-150 with the truck. But I also take it easy, I’m not putting my foot to the floor.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I saw a guy in a jacked up F350 with a snowmobile in the bed picking up DD orders the other day. I have no idea how he thought he was making money. Maybe he just needed a pack of smokes.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Heat in a car with a gas/diesel engine is almost always free heat. 60% of the fuel burned in a combustion engine ends up as waste heat that, if you don't direct it into the car's cabin, just gets transferred out to the outside air by the car's radiator.
> 
> Sometimes the media articles etc say to turn the heat off in a car to save money, but that's only true in an electric-only vehicle.


I'd say you do not drive a Prius... LOL. Nor do you understand what Duchess was actually talking about.

No offense meant.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ed Elivery said:


> I'd say you do not drive a Prius... LOL.


You're allowed to say whatever you want, even when you talk nonsense... LOL.


> Nor do you understand what Duchess was actually talking about.


Incorrect.


> No offense meant.


Don't worry; you don't have the capacity to offend me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Keep an eye on them.
In about 14 months, half of them will be for sale for half what they sold for originally.

Wanna future career?
Buy an old tow truck with a cradle snatcher on it, (or just a dual axel one-ton) and start NOW making connections with the people in banks that assign repossessions.
If you start now, setting up your business ... you'll be there. And everyone around you will be commenting on how lucky you were to 'fall into that gig'. LoL.

And, don't tell me you don't have the money. 
You can borrow these days to start a new business.
SBA.
$100k will get you started.

I used to play pool and chase girls with a guy who had a pilots license, and he repo'd airplanes.
Yea. Airplanes.
He used to laugh about how easy it is to steal an airplane.

And he made BANK.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> That's the thing. I can see some argument for a newer small car for deliver. More money upfront, but less on repairs. But it's hard to understand how a new, high MSRP, guzzler can be profitable.


I'm sorry but I can't see the reason to buy any new car even if it's a small low price new car, can go to any dealer and buy a quality used car that's 3, 4, 5 years old and get a warranty, I bought my MKZ 6 months ago 2017 paid a little bit extra for 150,000 mile warranty peace of mind.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> That's the thing. I can see some argument for a newer small car for deliver. More money upfront, but less on repairs. But it's hard to understand how a new, high MSRP, guzzler can be profitable.


A big wrinkle on the new-vs-used prune, is the fact that used cars prices have just exploded over roughly the last 2-3 years. Here are a couple of examples for reference:
1 - I bought my gen 3 Prius with very low miles 4 years ago and put a ton of miles on it. I could re-sell it today for *more *than I bought it.
2 - Drove by the Toyota stealership yesterday and saw a 2 year old Prius with 53K miles for basically the same price that car sold for 2 years ago.

I recently saw an article that claimed used car prices had gone down around 14% but I sure don't see such a drop in my region.

This used car pricing is totally insane. After rebates I could buy a brand new Bolt for* way less *than the aforementioned Prius!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> A big wrinkle on the new-vs-used prune, is the fact that used cars prices have just exploded over roughly the last 2-3 years. Here are a couple of examples for reference:
> 1 - I bought my gen 3 Prius with very low miles 4 years ago and put a ton of miles on it. I could re-sell it today for *more *than I bought it.
> 2 - Drove by the Toyota stealership yesterday and saw a 2 year old Prius with 53K miles for basically the same price that car sold for 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


Don't know for sure, but,
I have heard that the most expensive part on a used car is now the microchip. Because of Covid, they were behind in making them causing new cars to not be produced and they were buying and cannibalizing used cars.
Could be true, could be BS.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> Don't know for sure, but,
> I have heard that the most expensive part on a used car is now the microchip. Because of Covid, they were behind in making them causing new cars to not be produced and they were buying and cannibalizing used cars.
> Could be true, could be BS.


Tough to say. Modern cars use so many "chips" !


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I'm sorry but I can't see the reason to buy any new car even if it's a small low price new car, can go to any dealer and buy a quality used car that's 3, 4, 5 years old and get a warranty, I bought my MKZ 6 months ago 2017 paid a little bit extra for 150,000 mile warranty peace of mind.


That's actually along the lines of what I meant. I didn't mean brand new. More like close to new, with low mileage.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I see a number of delivery drivers with relatively big and new cars.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg.


My work car is a $700 car. Plain and simple. Cheap to buy. Cheap to maintain. If it breaks, fix it. If it really breaks, replace it.

These people driving around doing food delivery in cars that are worth more than $1500, are difficult to maintain in the event of a breakdown on the side of the road, expensive to buy parts for, or any combination of those things really needs to re-evaluate what they have and what they use it for. Tires are on my work car are 185/70R14. They are Douglas brand at Wally World. They were $22 out the door and had them installed at a used tire place for $5 per tire. That is how you do it.

These yahoos driving around in these financial time bombs that will cost over a grand every time it breaks, they are setting themselves up to fail. Rule of thumb is, if you can't remove and replace the alternator and water pump with a typical took set in an emergency, get another car.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> I see a number of delivery drivers with relatively big and new cars.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg. And with all the cherry picking I do, I still don't feel I make a lot a lot after expenses.
> 
> So do those drivers know something I don't? Or are they blissfully unaware that their expensive vehicles are depreciating quickly and getting run into the ground?




Im hear scratching my head wondering how people use 10 year old cars as Im here in my 23 year old car.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> Im hear scratching my head wondering how people use 10 year old cars as Im here in my 23 year old car.


I get it. But the price difference between a 10 and 20 year old car (prob around $2k) is much less than the difference between a new car and one 10 years old (more like $10-15k).

Of course, if you already own the 23 year old one from earlier, you should probably stick with it as long as possible.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I for one am a real estate agent. It's a great way to meet new clients. Closed quite a few deals with pax.

Getting away from the family wife is #2


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I see a number of delivery drivers with relatively big and new cars.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg. And with all the cherry picking I do, I still don't feel I make a lot a lot after expenses.
> 
> So do those drivers know something I don't? Or are they blissfully unaware that their expensive vehicles are depreciating quickly and getting run into the ground?


Just for giggles one summer night pre Covid when every delivery was a ”hand it to me” I had some fun. I brought out my Mercedes SL500 convertible (that stays in the garage 99% of the time) and took it for a night of delivery because one of the restaurant owners didn’t believe I had one so we made a bet.

It was funny to see the reactions I got. Of course the top was down!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Just for giggles one summer night pre Covid when every delivery was a ”hand it to me” I had some fun. I brought out my Mercedes SL500 convertible (that stays in the garage 99% of the time) and took it for a night of delivery because one of the restaurant owners didn’t believe I had one so we made a bet.
> 
> It was funny to see the reactions I got. Of course the top was down!



I imagine a convertible is the best / most efficient way to load / unload food!!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

80sDude said:


> I for one am a real estate agent. It's a great way to meet new clients. Closed quite a few deals with pax.
> 
> Getting away from the family wife is #2


I would think one of the most fun things to do as a real estate agent is to stop in an empty house and watch adult oriented material by yourself, or with a partner, or not watch it and just use the house to do adult oriented physical activity with a partner. Or hey 🤷‍♂️ a partner and her friend. Or even get even more crazy. Either partners are not your wife or girlfriend. Maybe and possibly even get with an adult film producer and work out a deal to use the house to film some movie or movies of the that type on a weekend (or a weekday if the schedule presents itself). Even crazier that that, see if the adult film producers would be interested in casting yourself in that type of role.

As you can see, being a real estate agent, in my opinion, opens up a lot of possibilities, depending on your interests and hobbies.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Jax said:


> I would think one of the most fun things to do as a real estate agent is to stop in an empty house and watch adult oriented material by yourself, or with a partner, or not watch it and just use the house to do adult oriented physical activity with a partner. Or hey 🤷‍♂️ a partner and her friend. Or even get even more crazy. Either partners are not your wife or girlfriend. Maybe and possibly even get with an adult film producer and work out a deal to use the house to film some movie or movies of the that type on a weekend (or a weekday if the schedule presents itself). Even crazier that that, see if the adult film producers would be interested in casting yourself in that type of role.
> 
> As you can see, being a real estate agent, in my opinion, opens up a lot of possibilities, depending on your interests and hobbies.


It can be fun.
Back when I first got licensed, like 1975 or so. I was young and single.
I sat a new house project; 50 or so condo's.
We had a housekeeper that would come in once a week to clean the fully furnished models.
We used to lock one of the models every once in a while and roll around for a lunch hour.
She was beautiful. Long legged mocha colored island girl. 

This was a nice project. Large pool, sauna, pool table, etc.
The first week I had it there was nobody living there; I invited a bunch of peeps over. We partied like rock-stars. Skinny dipping in the pool, roasting in the sauna.


----------



## BikeVancouverBC (11 mo ago)

Perhaps, it's well-to-do people who just want something different to do, get out of house, have a reason to go for a drive, etc.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

80sDude said:


> I for one am a real estate agent. It's a great way to meet new clients. Closed quite a few deals with pax.
> 
> Getting away from the family wife is #2


The impending divorce will be a lot more financially impactful than the choice of the car you do deliveries in.




The Jax said:


> I would think one of the most fun things to do as a real estate agent is to stop in an empty house and watch adult oriented material by yourself, or with a partner, or not watch it and just use the house to do adult oriented physical activity with a partner. Or hey 🤷‍♂️ a partner and her friend. Or even get even more crazy. Either partners are not your wife or girlfriend. Maybe and possibly even get with an adult film producer and work out a deal to use the house to film some movie or movies of the that type on a weekend (or a weekday if the schedule presents itself). Even crazier that that, see if the adult film producers would be interested in casting yourself in that type of role.


Sounds like you've _really _thought this out. Am I still reading an Uber forum or did I accidentally go to Penthouse forum???


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I agree with Mad_Jack_Flint.
They probably can’t afford their car payment. They are desperate to make extra money. But they will soon realize that delivery driving doesn’t pay enough to make those big car payments.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Lots of SUVs, trucks and also clunkers in my region. Even saw a guy driving a huge 90K + Mercedes picking up a DD order last week.


I used to flip Mercedes and Land Rover SUV's, there was a particular type and configuration that was very popular and much more expensive in China. So, I would buy them and then a few days later a transporter would pick them up and take them to the guy who would ship them to China. Meanwhile I could put up to 100 miles on them so gas and miles free, I would be delivering in a brand new GL450 and do a few deliveries. I was sad when that came to an end.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I see a number of delivery drivers with relatively big and new cars.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old compact that gets about 35 mpg. And with all the cherry picking I do, I still don't feel I make a lot a lot after expenses.
> 
> So do those drivers know something I don't? Or are they blissfully unaware that their expensive vehicles are depreciating quickly and getting run into the ground?


Simple answer: drivers with big new cars are really bad at math.


----------

